# Online Support Group



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

I am currently working through Dr. Richards social anxiety audio series. Would anyone be interested in an online support group centered around working through this series? I was thinking we could start a yahoo group and maybe do some communicating through skype or some other voice communication software. If there is interest, I am willing to invest some time into getting something like this organized. Let me know.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

You may want to take a look at this group formed based on Dr. Richard's therapy:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/overcoming-sa-step-by-step/

There are 33 members


----------

